

The Most Popular Passwords Stolen From LinkedIn - pykello
http://mashable.com/2012/06/08/linkedin-stolen-passwords-list/

======
ibotty
they also link to some "check to see whether your password was on this list"
site. that is so utterly broken. it must be assumed that ever password (hash)
was copied.

the recent correlation between known spam from linkedin (and lastfm)
indicates, that passwords have been known for a little while. there is no
reason to think otherwise.

